# I got a cockatiel today should i cover his cage when hes going to sleep



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Should i cover my cockatiels cage when hes going asleep


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Brandon, I would say yes...cover all but the front. Considering what you know about his being stressed right now, I think it is the best thing you can do to help him feel secure and settle down. Leave a dim light or nightlight on for him tonight too...


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

Suggest you get a reference on cockatiels to learn about their history and care needs. There are some good books out there. I cover my birds at night to keep the night chills out. Have you given this bird a name yet?


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope he hasnt got a name yet i wanna pick a name to match his personality so ill have to wait and see what hes like


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Keep him covered like that for a couple day's and just talk to him. When he get's comfy, you and he will become good friends in no time, but it has to be at his speed....


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

K i opened his cage door and he didnt come out at first so i used a small perch and he stepped up.this happened when i was bringing him to the vet now were home and hes sitting on the curtain cleaning himself and chirping hes fully flighted too should they be clipped or should i leave him


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What did the vet say about that popped eye blood vessel though? Is he able to see?*


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes he can see perfectly she just said its fine hes very happy do you think he be able to eat african grey pellets


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*You may want to crush those pellets though, they tend to be a bit too big and hard for smaller beaks. You can put them in a Ziploc bag and smash them to make crumbs smaller. 
I would love to see some pictures of your African grey and your new cockatiel *


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I will get a photo of my african grey later hes in the kitchen and im talking to the cockatiel any good names for him


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad to hear his eye is ok. He looks very happy :budge:


----------

